# How can I be sure of her due date? (added pics)



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello all. I have a LaMancha doe that was exposed October 14th then again on November 5th.  I kept the buck separate from her until it was obvious that it was time. This is her first pregnancy. 
I was convinced that her due date was April 4th (ish) since she didnt seem to take the first time. Now, I am questioning that due date. She is swollen and her tummy is huge. (very plump!) I am not sure she'll last until April!
My question is, should I assume that the last day exposed is the date to gauge her due date? I was of the mindset that if she didnt become pregnant the first time, she will come in heat again about +/- 20 days later (which is exactly what I thought happened.)
How trustworthy is the later due date?

Thanks for reading this!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 21, 2012)

Since you know the breeding dates, it makes it much easier. No one can really tell you which time took. Be ready for the first date and if it doesn't happen, then you know the second one took.


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Since you know the breeding dates, it makes it much easier. No one can really tell you which time took. Be ready for the first date and if it doesn't happen, then you know the second one took.


Better to be safe, huh!
I really thought it was that black and white! LOL Lesson learned.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

did you see her stand the 2nd date, She wouldn't have stood if she wasn't in heat. 

Some does get mighty big.


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> did you see her stand the 2nd date, She wouldn't have stood if she wasn't in heat.
> 
> Some does get mighty big.


I did! 
Tail a flickin', come hither eyes, etc.
I will try to take some pics today. She is a big mama!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


then I would be shocked if she is due sooner than that, She is just getting big.  

Yes, please share some photos, we love big momma photos.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 21, 2012)

Sometimes they will stand even if they are pregnant so be prepared for the first date but not surprised if she goes the second date. No, NOTHING is EVER black and white with livestock.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah, what they said.  

She shouldn't have stood for the buck if she was preggo, BUT you can't count on anything!


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> Yeah, what they said.
> 
> She shouldn't have stood for the buck if she was preggo, BUT you can't count on anything!


I am learning that nothing is textbook, that's for sure!


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

Notice her tail. (I hope the pictures show up)


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Feb 21, 2012)

She looks about as far along as my mini Nubian that is due the last week of March so you are probably on track for April.  That doesn't mean she won't suddenly progress very quickly if she decides to.  Goats LOVE to trick us. 

I generally expect my does to be due any time between now and 5 months from now. Regardless of the day we think they were bred.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

I could see her easily not being due until beginning of April.   But she is going to be pretty big, by then, and she for sure is progressing quickly with the puffiness of her vulva.    

Then again I could see her kidding middle of march.  But If I were a betting person, I would say you are looking at April.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 21, 2012)

My money's on April too, but I wouldn't bet a lot.  I don't like losing money.


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

SuburbanFarmChic said:
			
		

> She looks about as far along as my mini Nubian that is due the last week of March so you are probably on track for April.  That doesn't mean she won't suddenly progress very quickly if she decides to.  Goats LOVE to trick us.
> 
> I generally expect my does to be due any time between now and 5 months from now. Regardless of the day we think they were bred.





			
				20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> I could see her easily not being due until beginning of April.   But she is going to be pretty big, by then, and she for sure is progressing quickly with the puffiness of her vulva.
> 
> Then again I could see her kidding middle of march.  But If I were a betting person, I would say you are looking at April.


Thank you both! I didn't want to be surprised. I will go ahead and be ready, just in case. Only time will tell!


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)

Not sure if you read this or not, but I've heard that this is THE single most educational page on this site:

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-doe-code


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> My money's on April too, but I wouldn't bet a lot.  I don't like losing money.




Thank you! She just looks so....PREGNANT. I feel sorry for her. So she isn't big for her stage? Is this a sign of multiples?


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Not sure if you read this or not, but I've heard that this is THE single most educational page on this site:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=586-doe-code


Hi again redtailgal! That was a good read  
Thank you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> Cara Peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think she looks all that big, but her udder development is for sure not behind schedule,   I have a lot of pictures of my does at different stages of their pregnancy on my kidding thread(locust Haven),  if you look through it, you will be able to time-line some of the does, to see what they looked like 4 to 6 weeks before kidding. 


If you look through the kidding threads there are several that post updated pictures for several weeks, up until the doe kids, some does do get very big.


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

I moved her away from the main pasture and she has been laying around in the fresh dirt. She was annoyed with my following her around taking pictures of her rump.
When her time comes, she'll get the maternity paddock all to herself.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 21, 2012)

She looks a great deal like one of my does who is due April 8.  I have one due March 20 (not a ff, mind you) who is HUGE and her udder much more developed.  That's why I'm betting April.


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

Cara Peachick said:
			
		

> She looks a great deal like one of my does who is due April 8.  I have one due March 20 (not a ff, mind you) who is HUGE and her udder much more developed.  That's why I'm betting April.


Oh my gosh they get bigger? LOL....this is my first time. Does it show?


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)

lol Imma Okie.

Your getting me tickled this morning.

Someone on here (maybe 20kids) has a hysterical pic of some poor goat standing in a doorway........she is wider than she is long.  The photo cracks me up and makes me hurt at the same time.  

I havent bred any yet, but am EAGERLY waiting until next year when I can bred my girls, but I can tell you that my breeder's doe look like they will POP before they deliver.

BTW, your girl is a beautiful shade of black.  Dont be shy about post more pics of her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2012)

this is dancer,  she had twins. 







This is Indie, she had twins. 






this is NIbbles in the doorway, She had triplets, and this picture was a month before she kidded.


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)

yes, lol THAT is the picture!

it should be a poster somewhere


----------



## Imma Okie (Feb 21, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> this is dancer,  she had twins.


HOLY ZOIKS! *Slaps my grandma*


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 21, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  looks painful huh?  I LOVE that pic of the doe in the doorway.  That poor girl! (and her momma too......I cant imagine watching one get that big without breaking out into a cold sweat!)


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 18, 2012)

Update: March 13 due date has come and gone! You all were right. April 4th is looking like the probable date. Until then, I have the cuteness of baby chicks to tide me over. LOL


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

Omigosh that is hilarious!!


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 18, 2012)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Omigosh that is hilarious!!


We tried to take a picture of a 5 piece, but 2 nuggets kept wandering off!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 18, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SheepGirl (Mar 18, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cutie123600 (Mar 20, 2012)

That's the most cute/funny/adorable/hilarious thing I have ever seen!


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 20, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Sometimes they will stand even if they are pregnant so be prepared for the first date but not surprised if she goes the second date. No, NOTHING is EVER black and white with livestock.


My FF doe stood for my buck after she was bred. Only reason I know that is because she kidded a month before I was expecting her to!

Sometimes the body doesn't realize it's pregnant and can go into a false heat. Or, it can actually release an egg, hence, superfetation! Rare, but possible.

It's amazing how big some animals can get and also amazing how small others can be while pregnant.


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 20, 2012)

cutie123600 said:
			
		

> That's the most cute/funny/adorable/hilarious thing I have ever seen!


 There is just something about chicks that is just so cute but when you put them in a nugget box it's just so wrong! 





			
				AdoptAPitBull said:
			
		

> ksalvagno said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I am learning that nothing is normal, that's for sure! Today she looked less wide but her belly is a lot closer to the ground. I don't want to kick back until April 4th...just in case she throws me a curve ball.


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

I woke up this morning to my boys yelling in excitement. "BERNICE HAD HER BABIES!"

Sometime in the night she gave birth to twins, a boy and a girl! Her second due date was April 4th. Last night, the only indication that she  was getting closer to kidding was that she was starting to bag up. There were no other signs! I felt safe to assume that she wasn't going into labor in the next 24 hours. WRONG! LOL
The white one is the doeling and the cream one is the buckling. Meet the babies:


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ohhh!  They are cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Ohhh!  They are cute!  Congrats!


Thank you! They are my first kids. They are so cute it hurts.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm waiting on my first set of kids too!  Mine are also LaMancha's so it's exciting to see someone else went through what I'm going through with my girls!


----------



## PotterWatch (Mar 30, 2012)

Adorable!  I think lamancha babies are the cutest!


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> I'm waiting on my first set of kids too!  Mine are also LaMancha's so it's exciting to see someone else went through what I'm going through with my girls!


When are your's due? I am excited for you! They are soooooo cute.







			
				PotterWatch said:
			
		

> Adorable!  I think lamancha babies are the cutest!


I had no idea! Talk about heart breakers!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I think you can be sure of her due date now.   Congratulations!


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Well, I think you can be sure of her due date now.   Congratulations!




I know! And March 30th wasn't even on the schedule! I was told that she would probably kid 5 days early, as her mama always did. I should have listened! I was clueless. I am so happy that she didn't need me to be the expert. She handled herself like an old pro!


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 30, 2012)

Awww...so sweet!!!  Congrats!!!  And yup...now you can stop guessing her due date


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 30, 2012)

Imma Okie said:
			
		

> fanov8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daisy is being tricky too.  Her 1st due date was March 17th and her 2nd due date is April 17th.  I just don't know if she can go that long.  I've got a post on here that I have been keeping up.  You welcome to take a look and keep up.  It's titled  Fanov8's kidding thread


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Awww...so sweet!!!  Congrats!!!  And yup...now you can stop guessing her due date


Thank you!  I am so excited. I keep running out to check on them every 15 minutes LOL.


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Imma Okie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL...that is EXACTLY how I felt! How funny! I am off to check out your kidding thread!


----------



## Mzyla (Mar 30, 2012)

Congratulations!
The biggest thrill is behind you, everything went so smoothly!
Now you just enjoy these little angels!

I'm also awaiting first babies from my LaManchas!
Maybe in the end of May......


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 30, 2012)

Mzyla said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> The biggest thrill is behind you, everything went so smoothly!
> Now you just enjoy these little angels!
> 
> ...


LaManchas are so cute! I can't wait to see pics. Hopefully yours will go as smooth if not smoother!


----------



## Imma Okie (Mar 31, 2012)

I'll ask here as well, since I haven't received a response on my new post. What size tip should I use to disbud? I bought a disbudding iron with an ID of 5/8 and and OD of 3/4. Is that too big? 
Thanks so much!


----------

